# Having animals on the road



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 18, 2011)

I know alot of kids have animals on the road with them. What do you have with you? The weirdest thing I've seen somebody with is a cat, but its not too far fetched that you could take care of a cat on the road. My question is how do you know when the cat has to piss?  I've also seen people with rats, which is becoming a norm just like dogs.

So what do you have with you, what's their story and how do you take care of them?


----------



## Alaska (Dec 18, 2011)

I see cats everywhere now. Mostly in Portland, for some astoundingly stupid reason.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Dec 18, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> I know alot of kids have animals on the road with them. What do you have with you? The weirdest thing I've seen somebody with is a cat, but its not too far fetched that you could take care of a cat on the road. My question is how do you know when the cat has to piss?  I've also seen people with rats, which is becoming a norm just like dogs.
> 
> So what do you have with you, what's their story and how do you take care of them?



How do you know when a cat has to piss?? Lol.. Good question.. Sorry I'm a wakin and bakin and it cracked me up.. I could see a cat being way easier to travel with than a dog.. The protection factor isn't there tho..
Either way, just know its gonna be a pain sometimes having an animal..
Now, I'm gonna go research how to know if a cat has to piss.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 18, 2011)

Alaska said:


> I see cats everywhere now. Mostly in Portland, for some astoundingly stupid reason.









That's why


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 18, 2011)

DisgustinDustin said:


> Now, I'm gonna go research how to know if a cat has to piss.


 
Lemme know what you find lol


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a blue nose/blue heeler, his names Alonzo. Kidnapped him from mexican's who were fighting him down in southern new mexico, he has a nub tail because they fucked up chopping his tail off. He's my best friend. He eat's only the best dog food ever, has all his shots and I take him to the vet around every eight months or so. I've had him since he was 3 months old and he's now 2 years.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 18, 2011)

I think it's amoral to take animals on the road, especially trains. I always see oogle kids with their 9000 dogs, saying how, "oh, my dog loves the road!" as it's walking all over the glass they broke, or on ballast rock for miles on end because they got kicked off a train, or they kick it for growling at someone, or they ride boxcars and the dog has no hearing protection...

CXr - i hate oogles


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't walk my dog on broken glass nor do I ever kick him or hit him, Ever. I don't see how having a dog makes me an oogle cause is sure as hell ain't one. I know my shit and unlike most girls on the road I don't need anyone to take me around the country as I can do it on my own.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 18, 2011)

Got my dog in amarillo while hitchin with a buddy. at a flea market we each paid 5 bucks , so ten total. He would have been put out on the streets for free the lady said. they do that in amarillo a lot i guess. I've hitched with him and hiked miles. my damn dog knows how to change his pace to walk on the wood ties of the tracks to stay off the ballast. hes almost a year here in a few months and has spent 95 percent of his life outdoors because i live in a van and not a house. when i go to my rents for a few days or friends he gets real ancy and kind of pissy till he gets used to stale and indoor air. once we throw on a pack or start up my van hes all excited to be on the move... this dog does like the road and not being civilized. he favorite thing to chew is a deer or elk antler, good for the teeth, calcium and helps with plaque and what not


----------



## Jawline (Dec 18, 2011)

My dogs been on the road pretty much his whole life too, he gets really excited when trains pull up and is always ready to go. Some dogs seem to really love it, others ive seen freak the fuck out on em. My old road dog had a cat we found up in willard for a few days. It was a pretty chill cat but going around town with it was a fucking pain.


----------



## Puckett (Dec 18, 2011)

there are a few threads already about animals on the road. please check next time befor you make a thread.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 19, 2011)

​So does my dog! When I pick him up to put him on trains he sort of climbs up the ladder him self. And jumps off by himself. When ever I pick my my pack up his leash & harness he goes crazy, he loves it! And protects me, makes m happy and is very well behaved. And calm for almost being 2 and a half yeasrs. (in march) I love him.​


----------



## Earth (Dec 19, 2011)

I guess it depends on the dog, how it was raised, etc....
My dog (breed:Argentine Dogo) couldn't stand things being in a constant state of flux/chaos which was all she knew with her pervious owner.
Poor dog was a wreck, so (the previous owner who actually rescued the dog, bless her...) figured on dumping it on some traveling kids or anyone since she "couldn't handle it"

I decided to adopt the dog off her, and within one week, she became a very calm docile loving animal - who obviously wanted one thing she never had: a place to call home.

(and I live in a recording studio/gallery, so it ain't exactly a traditional home interior wise)

The dog is never crated, and has the entire ground level of this roost to herself, while 4 cats (soon to be 5) live topside.

I honestly don't see the logic of traveling with a cat, or any small animal as I personally don't think it's fair to the animal.

I guess traveling with infants will soon be next, as there shouldn't be a difference there........

Speaking of which, that's how I treat my dog - as if she were an infant.
Always make sure she's dressed warm now that it's finally getting cold out (since her hair is ultra thin).

Hope we have another olde skool New England winter again.............


----------



## Alaska (Dec 20, 2011)

CXR1037 said:


> I think it's amoral to take animals on the road, especially trains. I always see oogle kids with their 9000 dogs, saying how, "oh, my dog loves the road!" as it's walking all over the glass they broke, or on ballast rock for miles on end because they got kicked off a train, or they kick it for growling at someone, or they ride boxcars and the dog has no hearing protection...
> 
> CXr - i hate oogles



I think it's amoral to be such a twat as yourself. Irrelevant to the thread, but you really suck, man. I agree, though.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 20, 2011)

Alaska said:


> I think it's amoral to be such a twat as yourself. Irrelevant to the thread, but you really suck, man. I agree, though.


 
These are the kinds of comments that keep me gettin' up in the morning. 

No, seriously, though, the ratio of good animal owners to bad that I've met is like 10 to 1. 

Cxr - up da ponx


----------



## Alaska (Dec 21, 2011)

CXR1037 said:


> These are the kinds of comments that keep me gettin' up in the morning.
> 
> No, seriously, though, the ratio of good animal owners to bad that I've met is like 10 to 1.
> 
> Cxr - up da ponx



Yeah, it's almost as if some dick shits bring a dog with them solely as an alternative to a punching bag. 

Ak - lemon chicken is damn good


----------



## Sarah Streal (Dec 25, 2011)

HUMANCONTRAST said:


> unlike most girls on the road I don't need anyone to take me around the country as I can do it on my own.


Well then, aren't you something special.


----------



## SickOfDodge (Dec 25, 2011)

good 40 lbs brindle pit boxer is what i got lvoe er to death jumps out of gondals her self Lrailgon


----------



## SickOfDodge (Dec 25, 2011)

yeah keep em warm i stole my poochy a baby hoody out of a walmart


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 27, 2011)

That's awesome! Did you have to teach her how to jump off gondolas or did she just start doing it on her own? My dog will jump off doublestacks, boxcars and grainers but I've never tried with a gondola, he hates riding those he nuts up so I usually don't ride them, especially when I'm by myself because I can get him on, but I have trouble getting him out.


----------



## SickOfDodge (Dec 27, 2011)

shes just sproingy as all hell shes a pit boxer. i found her in fresno


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 27, 2011)

Sure, its a popular subject.



DisgustinDustin said:


> The protection factor isn't there tho..




















Don't tell me these aren't some bad little pussies.


----------



## SickOfDodge (Dec 29, 2011)

id trade my dog in any day fer that


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 29, 2011)

that reminds me i wanna go to camden to see the largest gator outside of florida... now to think is it worth ten dollers?


----------



## SickOfDodge (Dec 29, 2011)

id pay 20


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Dec 29, 2011)

CXR1037 said:


> I think it's amoral to take animals on the road, especially trains. I always see oogle kids with their 9000 dogs, saying how, "oh, my dog loves the road!" as it's walking all over the glass they broke, or on ballast rock for miles on end because they got kicked off a train, or they kick it for growling at someone, or they ride boxcars and the dog has no hearing protection...
> 
> CXr - i hate oogles



Horrible lame response...fucking retarded.


----------



## Shakou (Dec 29, 2011)

I use to travel with my cat, Spore (the one in my picture). Problem with cats is they like to go prowling, and even if they don't wander far, this can be extremely bad should you need to get the hell out of your area in a hurry and you can't find your cat. I eventually left my cat with my mother after one memorable day when I was out in the woods, frantically trying to find him while a tornado was touching down... We did find him, and all got out safely.... But we were LUCKY. 

I now travel with two dogs. My Blue Heeler, and my husband's Pitbull mix. It can be difficult at times, but they add protection and companionship that no person can give. We don't train hop, and I'm not sure I'd put them through that kind of stress or danger, but they do love life on the road and being with us 24/7. AND you always know where they are. I'll stick to traveling with dogs from now on.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 30, 2011)

ayyyjayyy said:


> Horrible lame response...fucking retarded.


 
^ my thoughts exactly, road dog.

cxr - oogle guilt


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Dec 30, 2011)

CXR1037 said:


> ^ my thoughts exactly, road dog.
> 
> cxr - oogle guilt



You're a generalizing dumbass.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Dec 30, 2011)

My friend Squid travels with a dog she carries her own food she can hop a Boxcar very good dog Squid don't need a man for protection but ill stand in front of a gun for her anytime she's smart as long as her Dog is with her she's safe I myself don't travel with a pet I have a 82lb Rucksack it don't mind riding with animals especially when they protect someone I've seen a lot of oogles in my time seen one guy kick his dog off a train @ 10 mph then the train stopped the Bull caught us he seen the guy kick the dog off it lived he went to Jail for animal cruelty dog got a new home


----------



## ticket80 (Dec 30, 2011)

DisgustinDustin said:


> How do you know when a cat has to piss?? Lol.. Good question.. Sorry I'm a wakin and bakin and it cracked me up.. I could see a cat being way easier to travel with than a dog.. The protection factor isn't there tho..
> Either way, just know its gonna be a pain sometimes having an animal..
> Now, I'm gonna go research how to know if a cat has to piss.



i had a cat till a swag ass who could'nt control his dog and it attacked it most cats will meow and try to jump off yoour shoullder when they have to piss my happily walked on a leash so he pissed when he needed to


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Dec 30, 2011)

ticket80 said:


> i had a cat till a swag ass who could'nt control his dog and it attacked it most cats will meow and try to jump off yoour shoullder when they have to piss my happily walked on a leash so he pissed when he needed to



That sucks. That's pretty crazy though. Cats walking on leashes and pissing.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 30, 2011)

ayyyjayyy said:


> You're a generalizing dumbass.


 
And you must be the animal whisperer.

cxr - 30˚F, shaky boxcar, shivering dog with a look of misery in it's eyes, owner: "I THINK MY DOG LIKES TRAINS!"


----------



## Pickle (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't know where I'd be without my little bastard. Winston takes better care of me than I do of myself. He's not much for protection, but he's certainly warm at night and he's cute enough that he's gotten me food and cash kickdowns quite a few times. Excellent way to meet cute girls too. I also don't hop trains, so I don't really have an opinion about that aspect. I can see how it's not cool if you don't know what you're doing but that's how life is. Neither of us is all that happy in town, leash laws and cars can fuck off but let us out in the woods and you might never see us again.


----------



## ticket80 (Dec 30, 2011)

yyyjayyy said:


> That sucks. That's pretty crazy though. Cats walking on leashes and pissing.



he was a cool cat his name was hippie


----------

